# Do Pigeons eat eggs?



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got some kaytee exact, and noticed it's made w/ dried whole egg. I know this is a reputable product, but it seems wrong to me to feed a bird the young of another bird.

Yes, I'm a vegan and a little ocd, but I'm seriously confused here. Is there any formula that doesn't have egg? Can I feed my rescued adult pigeon human soy based formula?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

an egg is not the young of another, it is just natural protein,like pigeon milk, the egg does not become viable unless an egg is fertilized and even then it needs heat to start any thing that could be called the young of another....stay with the kaytee he is not eating any bird or mammal.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> an egg is not the young of another, it is just natural protein,like pigeon milk, the egg does not become viable unless an egg is fertilized and even then it needs heat to start any thing that could be called the young of another....stay with the kaytee he is not eating any bird or mammal.


Well put Spirit!.....

Eve good luck with the youngster.


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

He's a grown bird, so I'm thinking of just blending up some safflower seeds w/ water and flax. He's also being fed baby applesauce and peas and rice cereal. Do you think these will be enough to get him by until his wing and his jaw heals? His jaw looks straighter already, but the wildlife rehab said it would never heal. Another member of this forum said her birds jaw healed just fine.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for caring for this guy, sounds like he's had a rough time. If possible with his jaw injury, you can give him frozen peas and corn (defrosted to room temp), even mashed a bit would be fine. This would be nutritious enough for him to eat while he's healing, and easy to get down even with an injured beak. Good luck with him!

Maybe a moderator could put in the title something about his hurt jaw so you would get more people viewing that could give you advise about that, too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Eve Gotch said:


> He's a grown bird, so I'm thinking of just blending up some safflower seeds w/ water and flax. He's also being fed baby applesauce and peas and rice cereal. Do you think these will be enough to get him by until his wing and his jaw heals? His jaw looks straighter already, but the wildlife rehab said it would never heal. Another member of this forum said her birds jaw healed just fine.


If he is unable to eat on his own it is hard to replace the Kaytee kind of nutrition....perhaps you would be more comfortable useing this product.. you have to scroll down for the ingredience. I don't think it is wise to compromise what is good for the bird because of a little ODC....JMO
link to no egg product..
http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/products/juv.html 

flax can cause loose stool, don't think he needs that at this point.


----------



## pigeonlover007 (Jul 11, 2013)

Can pigeons eat eggfood used for finches boild egg with seeds breadcrumbs fish oil n sme grit n egg shell for calcium..is ok for,pigeons cn anyone help


----------

